# Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2009)

*Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (2. Mai 2009)

*Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*

Wie kommt das eigentlich das in allen RPGs Ratten, Spinnen, Wildschweine und Wölfe die ersten Gegner sind?

Bei Sacred 2 z.B. sind auf der halben Map diese dummen Ratten... selbst mit Level 60 greifen die einen noch an und haben dann selber auch level 60... und natürlich sind alle Ratten immer so groß wie Menschen und lassen Schwerter Gold und Schilde fallen


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Wie kommt das eigentlich das in allen RPGs Ratten, Spinnen, Wildschweine und Wölfe die ersten Gegner sind?
> 
> Bei Sacred 2 z.B. sind auf der halben Map diese dummen Ratten... selbst mit Level 60 greifen die einen noch an und haben dann selber auch level 60... und natürlich sind alle Ratten immer so groß wie Menschen und lassen Schwerter Gold und Schilde fallen



Stimmt so nicht ganz. es gibt RPG, die sich streng an die Spielregeln der P&P vorlagen halten. Und im DSA regelwerk , soweit es mir bekannt ist, lassen Ratten keine Waffen droppen.

Sacred z.B. Basiert aber meines wissens nicht auf ein P&P Regelwerk


----------



## Dark Mark (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht ganz. es gibt RPG, die sich streng an die Spielregeln der P&P vorlagen halten. Und im DSA regelwerk , soweit es mir bekannt ist, lassen Ratten keine Waffen droppen.
> 
> Sacred z.B. Basiert aber meines wissens nicht auf ein P&P Regelwerk



Du meinst wohl D & D Regelwerk


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*



Dark Mark schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl D & D Regelwerk



jep das meinte ich


----------



## smith0815 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*

*Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*

Kennzeichnet eure Werbeanzeigen bitte auch als solche. Außerdem, was soll uns das nun sagen? Ab Montag dann nur noch 9,99€ oder bringt ihr es bald auf einer Heft-CD? Aktueller wird es ja nicht mehr.

Fazit: Panikkauf unangebracht.


----------



## ravenhearth (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Drakensang bei Amazon für 15 Euro - Update: Angebot nur noch bis Sonntag*

D & D = Dungeons & Dragons
P & P = Pen & Paper (-Regelwerk, wie bei DSA Drakensang)


----------

